# Skid-Steer Selection



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alright guys time to voice your opinions again on what you think is the best skid-steer company. I know I'm possibly opening a can of worms but I think there are alot of good opinions out there so it's worth the shot.

This skid will be primarily for snow, some summer time work but for now I wanna hear what you think about these for winter work. Here's what I'm looking at:

Skids:
1) Bobcat S160 (w/ pilot controls)
2) CAT 226B III
3) New Holland L170 (w/ pilot controls)

Combined with:
1) 8' Kage Snowfire
2) 8' Snow Wolf Fast Tach

So let me know what you think and let the favorite companies debate begin!


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert but those are pretty small machines for an 8 ft blade around here...

As far as which brand is better I think it all boils down to dealer support....Of course I'm a little bias...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

"Bobcat" S205. Counterweight Kit, 2sp, pilot controls, basically decked out.....and of course some wolf paw tires.:waving:...but then again i'm biased.


p.s. On a serious note, I would go with the "fast tach", and all of those machines are good. Dealer support is important, and of course which feels the best when you run it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sounds like your not brand loyal..i would think the machine you can get a great deal on and decent support...i am NH loyal and have driven the new pilot machine and they are phenominal...but i think all the machines are going to be good..good luck whatever u do and post some pics of the new baby!!!!


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah xtreem if I had to choose right now I'd say I'm bobcat loyal for sure but I see enough of the other 2 out there that for me those are worth a look too...haven't had time to build up brand loyalty yet!


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

I ran an s185 with the bobcat 8' plow w/ wings and was constantly cursing the power of the 185, personally I'd never use anything smaller.

I've found every company makes a solid machine, like everyone else said, dealer support is important, which one greets you by name when you walk in? As far as which of the 3 I would pick, I'm partial to the new Cat machines. The cab's are nice and roomy and they seem to offer the best creature comforts in a skid, which IMO is very important when you are going to be in the cab for extended periods of time. The Cat's have loads of power and excellent power management when you really start working the machine, where a NH machine will stall out the Cat's will automatically decide where the power is needed and cut power in other areas.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dealer support is HUGE. But for which is best I am a BOBCAT man. Snocrete Hit the nail on the head. I think a 2speed S205 is the BEST all around machine you can buy. Would kick butt with a 8ft blade/box combo. Big enough but not to big.
NH, JD, Cat all make good machines but I won't buy anything but a Bobcat.
Robert


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Definately 2 speed no matter what! And Bobcat is what I own


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING (Apr 5, 2010)

i run all bobcats s300 with 10 foot stright blads and 8 foot snow buckets and wound not run any thing else just my opinion


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A&M I run a also S300 and LOVE it. But it is a little big for most peoples Idea of a all around machine. Thats why I said a S205.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've run a Bobcat 753 w/6'8" snow-bucket for the last 10 years. I dig it. 

I've also ran JD 240's, 250's and 260's. The Bobcat is a much more pleasant machine to run, quieter, better break out, more nimble and better visibility. However the JD's could push piles like you wouldn't believe. (weighing 7000+lbs helps though.)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mnglocker;1147914 said:


> I've run a Bobcat 753 w/6'8" snow-bucket for the last 10 years. I dig it.
> 
> I've also ran JD 240's, 250's and 260's. The Bobcat is a much more pleasant machine to run, quieter, better break out, more nimble and better visibility. However the JD's could push piles like you wouldn't believe. (weighing 7000+lbs helps though.)


That is funny **** right there. :laughing:


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

We run cat 262b's with 8' boxes and plows. I wish I would have gotten 2speed but the prices were right. I used to have a bogcat s175, but we used to stall the crap out of it under loads and stall it constantly. I have heard they made alot of changes with the new machines but have not had the chance to run one. 
I am a huge fan of pilot controls just for user fatigue, and as stated the 2 speed would be the cats meow.

I can also say we tried a 8' pusher on the bogcat, and it couldn't handle it IMO


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Like others have said they are all good machines. I have a 242 Cat and really like the machine, love the pilot controls and get great service from Cat. You should try them all out and see which one you like the best. Good luck on the one you get.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys...I like the idea of the S205 seems to be a better power idea in the mid-size machine.

Snocrete why did you pick the Snow Wolf over the Kage just wonderin?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I own/owned N/H, Bobcat, & have added a new Deere 326d series pilot control. While I never would consider the older Deere, the new D's are by far the most comfortable machine(skid) we have..
The N/H's were solid, just didn't like the right hand cocked sideways to activate the hydraulics.
Bobcat's are all around good. 
Part of the reason for Deere, the dealer has been good to work with and we also run Deere wheel loaders.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

loaderplower93;1148357 said:


> Snocrete why did you pick the Snow Wolf over the Kage just wonderin?


Honestly, I dont know....I guess I thought I read something different. Going back and rereading, I realize that its the same thing just different brands. I have never personally ran either one, but from what I have read...they are comparable and both work well. With that said, it seems logical to go with the one you get a better deal on and/or support for. Good luck.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Snow Wolf and Kage are very similar blades and the box I believe is Identical. It's mainly personal preference. I like the snow wolf a little better just because the way the blade hooks to the a-frame and the way it oscillates. I believe the snow wolf will be lower/maintenance (less parts to ware out) but thats just my opinion. Can't really go wrong with either one.
Robert


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the Snow Wolfe Alpha series 8' (it actually measures 8'6" and with the box ends on8'10") and I love it. It has less cross bracing for the box ends then the Kage plow, but makes up for it stronger metal. The Snow Wolfe only has 8" of tilt to make up for uneven surfaces, while the Kage has 10.With the Snow Wolfe the side plates have to be welded on with the Kage it's bolt on. I've hit curbs with my Fast Tach box ends on and they rotate up on the two end hinges. I don't know if the Kage does that or not. As stated earlier the Snow Wolfe has less maintance. I have about 200 hours on the cutting edge and its still 3/4 full. There are no zerk fittings so you either need to add them yourself or use a needle nose grease nozzle to lube the pins and trip springs. I grease it once a month wether it needs it or not.

As for the skid I'm partial to Cat, however your answer should boil down to dealer support and price. Listen to everyone make sure it has 2 speed! Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1147972 said:


> That is funny **** right there. :laughing:


I've got an older 763 I may be looking to get rid of you're interested in moving up buddy........... :waving:


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't get a S160 you will be disapointed it won't push no 96" bucket. On our T190 machines the largest we could go was a 80" wide snow bucket. Power and traction become a concern.

Get the biggest machine you can get with your budget


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

adan;1149102 said:


> Don't get a S160 you will be disapointed it won't push no 96" bucket. On our T190 machines the largest we could go was a 80" wide snow bucket. Power and traction become a concern.
> 
> Get the biggest machine you can get with your budget


.....thats strange, we were pushing 3 inches of wet snow 300 & 400 ft with a T190 & 10ft pusher about a week ago(filling the box completely full btw)...with EASE. We also have no problems running the 88in snow bucket on it either. Rarely have I ever ran ANY brand machine pushing snow, and have problems with power....its traction that's the issue...but there are ways to improve that greatly I have found.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1148973 said:


> I've got an older 763 I may be looking to get rid of you're interested in moving up buddy........... :waving:


If a 753 can bust out more than a 260 then a 763 must really kick butt. :laughing:


----------

